# RIP Nic Wheeler MBH, Coakham Bloodhounds



## TGM (4 April 2022)

From the Coakham Bloodhounds Facebook page:

_"It is with the most profound regret and sadness that, on behalf of the Masters and Committee of the Coakham Bloodhounds, I let you know that our Huntsman, Nic Wheeler, passed away peacefully today doing what he loved - hunting with his wonderful hounds. Please bear with us and respect the family at this difficult time."_

Whilst it was tragic that he was taken so soon, he went the way he had always said he wanted to go.  As people are bound to speculate, his passing was not due to a hunting accident or fall but apparently due to natural causes and was very quick.  Less than an hour earlier at the meet he had been in very good spirits and cracking jokes.

Nic had hunted the Coakham hounds for over 30 years and anyone privileged enough to watch him at work on the hunting field knows what a skilled huntsman he was and how the hounds loved and respected him.  Nic was a great character and knew so much about horses, hunting, hounds and particularly bloodhounds and bloodhounding.  He was always keen to share this knowledge and was skilled at doing so.  He had embraced modern technology and was good at promoting the Coakham on social media and even became something of a TikTok star in recent years!  He will be greatly missed by so many and the hunting world is poorer for his passing.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (4 April 2022)

How very sad for all around but what a way to go, doing what he loved.


----------



## Orangehorse (4 April 2022)

How sad for everyone.  RIP.


----------



## quizzie (4 April 2022)

I started going out with the  Coakham in  it’s earliest days when Nigel Budd and Neil Wates formed it…it was quite insane in those days!

Nic took it on and made such a great job, and both he and Sue lived and breathed the bloodhounds….so sad, but wonderful to go doing what he loved.


----------



## Nicnac (4 April 2022)

A huge loss to the Coakham and shock to all.  RIP Nic - one in a million.  Gone doing what he loved which is some comfort.

Hope you and the family are bearing up TGM x


----------



## Bob notacob (5 April 2022)

Coakham Bloodhounds ,a name with impeccable reputation , led by an equally impeccable huntsman . Rest in peace sir.


----------



## GSD Woman (5 April 2022)

This is way too soon for what must have been a wonderful man. 10 years older than I.


----------



## poiuytrewq (20 May 2022)

How very sad but as above what a fantastic way for him to have gone. Hopefully his family can take comfort from that In time


----------



## TGM (20 May 2022)

Have just uploaded this 'whip's eye' Go Pro video today - it shows Nic working his amazing pack of hounds at Folkington Manor, just a fortnight before his tragic death.


----------



## GSD Woman (20 May 2022)

I have never seen such a large pack of bloodhounds.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nicnac (20 May 2022)

TGM said:



			Have just uploaded this 'whip's eye' Go Pro video today - it shows Nic working his amazing pack of hounds at Folkington Manor, just a fortnight before his tragic death.







Click to expand...

I recognise those ginger ears and that voice


----------

